# wow .....



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Seriously folks, take the time to put in a submission. There are three great bows up for grabs, and ton of other prizes, some two dozen or more in total. Literally several thousand dollars worth of gear to go out.

And Lord knows some of you like to talk about yourselves   :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*some great stories there .....*



Grey Eagle said:


> Seriously folks, take the time to put in a submission. There are three great bows up for grabs, and ton of other prizes, some two dozen or more in total. Literally several thousand dollars worth of gear to go out.
> 
> And Lord knows some of you like to talk about yourselves   :wink:


let's post up there folks


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

if you all keep telling everyone I will never win:tongue:

Reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*times running out folks ......*

make sure you get those entries in


----------

